# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Παραισθήσεις από το αλκοόλ

## marian_m

Έχω μια απορία.
Είναι συνηθισμένο κάποιος που έχει πιει πολύ να χάνει τελείως την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα? Δηλαδή να φτάνει να έχει ψευδαισθήσεις σα να έχει πάρει παραισθησιογόνα?
Ή δε φτάνει μόνο το αλκοόλ για να σε κάνει έτσι?
Το έχω δει σε φίλο μου που είναι αλκοολικός. Την άλλη μέρα λέει ότι δε θυμάται τίποτα.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχει πειραχτεί το μυαλό του, ή είναι κάτι αναστρέψιμο?

----------


## Alobar

Από μένα προσωπικά αλλά και απ\' την εμπειρία μου στο ΑΑ, όχι δεν είναι σύνηθες. Αν γίνεται, υπάρχει είτε συνδιασμός ουσιών - χασίς, χάπια -, είτε εντείνεται στην ουσία κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα που προϋπάρχει και βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια με κατάχρηση άλκοολ. Αυτό να έχεις υπόψιν σου πως γίνεται είτε εκούσια, δλδ το άτομο αρνείται να πάρει την αγωγή του και προσπαθεί να καταστείλει τα όποια συμπτώματά του με ουσίες άλλες, είτε ακούσια - όταν δε γνωρίζει καν ότι συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο. Αν έχεις το θάρρος με το φίλο σου, συζήτησέ το. Είναι κρίμα να επιδεινώνει την κατάστασή του σε περίπτωση που μπορεί να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Στάσου δίπλα του, θα σε χρειαστεί...

----------


## marian_m

Ναι, παίρνει συχνά ταυτόχρονα και άλλες ουσίες. Όχι όμως πάντα.
Δυστυχώς, δεν βλέπω να θέλει να βγει από αυτή την κατάσταση. Και δεν είναι πλέον μικρός. Αλήθεια είχα την διάθεση να τον βοηθήσω, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι έχει αυτός τη διάθεση να βοηθήσει τον εαυτό του. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι με κάποιον τρόπο αυτοκτονεί σιγά σιγά.
Και δε νομίζω ότι μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ή δεν ξέρω τον τρόπο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Δεν ξερω πως εννοεις τις ψευδαισθησεις αλλα εχω δει αλκοολικο, που δεν παιρνει ουσιες, να ανοιγει κανονικα διαλογο με διαφορα αντικειμενα. Επισης δεν γνωριζω και το αν την επομενη μερα θυμαται το παραμικρο καθως ετσι και αλλιως ειναι συνεχως σε αυτη την κατασταση

----------


## marian_m

Κάτι τέτοιο εννοώ. Ή να μιλάει με άτομα που δεν υπάρχουν στο δωμάτιο, να περιγράφει καταστάσεις φανταστικές κλπ. Γενικά να χάνει κάθε επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Την άλλη μέρα είναι καλά και δε θυμάται τίποτα.

----------


## Alobar

Αυτή την κατάσταση Μάριαν, παρουσίαζε η φίλη που προσπάθησα να βοηθήσω, και η οποία πλέον έχει ψύχωση. Την ψύχωση όμως στην περίπτωσή της την είχε και όπως είπα και πριν, την επιδείνωσε με χάπια και άλκοολ. Όταν κάποιος είναι συνεχώς σε τέτοια κατάσταση, τα συμπτώματα θα συνεχιστούν ακόμη και με τη διακοπή του άλκοολ. Ξανατονίζω και διευκρινίζω πως όταν ήδη υπάρχει το πρόβλημα, θα βγει στην επιφάνεια με τη βοήθεια οποιασδήποτε ουσίας. Αν όμως προκληθεί από ουσίες, μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή έχουν τα χάπια, χασίς, ναρκωτικά εν γένει και λιγότερο το αλκοόλ από μόνο του. 
Δεν επιμένω να βοηθήσεις το φίλο σου. Απλά να ξέρεις ότι είναι πολύ εξαντλημένος και εννοείται πως δεν υπάρχει διάθεση. Ακόμη και μια απλή κουβέντα όμως ίσως μπορεί να βοηθήσει και ενδεχομένως να σκεφτεί πράματα που ποτέ δε του πέρασαν απ\' το μυαλό...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Περα απο το ψυχολογικο αν δεν κανω λαθος προκαλουνται και μικρα εγκεφαλικα που καταστρεφουν σιγα σιγα τον εγκεφαλο

----------


## marian_m

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Δεν επιμένω να βοηθήσεις το φίλο σου. Απλά να ξέρεις ότι είναι πολύ εξαντλημένος και εννοείται πως δεν υπάρχει διάθεση. Ακόμη και μια απλή κουβέντα όμως ίσως μπορεί να βοηθήσει και ενδεχομένως να σκεφτεί πράματα που ποτέ δε του πέρασαν απ\' το μυαλό...


Προσπάθησα πολλές φορές, είναι όμως λίγες οι στιγμές που μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω ουσιαστικά μαζί του.
Φαίνεται να έχει παραιτηθεί τελείως.
Το κακό είναι ότι επαγγελματικά βρίσκεται σε ένα περιβάλλον στο οποίο υπάρχει μεγάλη ανοχή σ\' αυτά τα θέματα. Νομίζω ότι έχω δοκιμάσει πολλούς τρόπους, η αλήθεια είναι ότι πρωτομπήκα στο φόρουμ για να μάθω πράγματα για τον αλκοολισμό. Και είναι αλήθεια ότι πολλές φορές αναρωτήθηκα εάν υπάρχει και κάποια άλλη ψυχική πάθηση.

----------


## marian_m

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω απομακρυνθεί από κοντά του γιατί δεν αντέχω να τον βλέπω έτσι.
Αναρωτιέμαι όμως, υπάρχει τρόπος να βοηθήσεις κάποιον αν δεν το θέλει ο ίδιος?
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το θέλει αλλά ούτε εγώ ούτε κανείς άλλος από το περιβάλλον του να μη βρήκε τον τρόπο να τον βοηθήσει? Είναι τελικά ξεγραμμένος?
Γι\' αυτό θα ήθελα τη γνώμη ανθρώπων που υπήρξαν αλκοολικοί ή γενικά εξαρτημένοι από ουσίες.

----------


## Ακροβατης

μαριαμ μου γνωμη μου πως εαν δεν το θελει ο ιδιος κανενας και τιποτα δεν μπορει να τον βοηθησει,το πιο δυσκολο βημα ειναι να το παρει αποφαση και να βοηθησει ο ιδιος τον εαυτο του.πρεπει βεβαια και το κοντινο περιβαλλον να ναι υποστηρικτικο στην προσπαθεια που κανει κανεις για να απεξαρτοποιηθει.εχεις συζητησει μαζι του?δεχεται το γεγονος οτι ειναι αλκοολικος η το αρνειται?
οχι ξεγραμμενος δεν ειναι και στο λεω εγω μια &lt;&lt;τελειωμενη πρωην αλκοολικη&gt;&gt; που ξανασηκωθηκα στα ποδια μου.

----------


## marian_m

Έχω συζητήσει άπειρες φορές μαζί του κι έχουμε μαλώσει άπειρες φορές.
Κάποιες φορές το παραδέχεται, προσπαθώντας όμως να το υποβαθμίσει. Ότι όπως όλοι έχουμε ελαττώματα έχει κι αυτός αυτό το κουσούρι. Όπως επίσης θεωρεί ότι μπορεί να το ελέγξει. Πράγμα που δεν ισχύει καθόλου.

----------


## marian_m

Και στο περιβάλλον του, που είναι καλλιτεχνικό, οι περισσότεροι ζουν μέσα στο ποτό και στα ναρκωτικά. Άρα, μόνο υποστηρικτικό δεν είναι.

----------


## keep_walking

Προσωπικα εχω συναντησει αυτο που λες marian , αλλα δεν υπηρχε καποια ψυχικη νοσο στο υποβαθρο (οσο μπορω να ξερω σε ατομο που γνωριζω καλα).

Ειχε ας πουμε αγρια νιοτη , τωρα ειναι ενας απολυτα ισορροπημενος ανθρωπος , δασκαλος οικογενειαρχης κλπ κλπ.

Δεν ξερω...ουσιες και αλκοολ και τι ειδους ουσιες?

Τεσπα , δεν ξερω τι θα μπορουσες να κανεις αφου αρνειται.

----------


## marian_m

Εννοώ χασίς και ηρεμιστικά συνήθως.
Αυτός συνεχίζει ακόμη να είναι \"άγριο νιάτο\" παρόλο που κοντεύει τα πενήντα!

----------


## deleted-member-06-05-2016

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## giannis94

λίγος σεβασμός.......

----------


## romantic paul

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΙΛΗ...ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟΣ..ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ..ΣΕ ΑΠΟΧΗ....ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ.
ΘΕΩΡΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΒΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΑΡΑΔΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ..ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΑΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ Η ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ..ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ Η ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΕΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ..ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟ(ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ)ΑΝ ΔΕΝ "ΘΕΛΟΥΝ"ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΤΕ..ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΡΟΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΙΝΟΥΝ...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟΣ


 α sorry αυτο ειναι καθαρη δικαιολογια ειχα ενα φιλο που επινε σαν νεροφιδα μπιρες συνεχεια κ καπια στιγμη το εκοψε στο ελαχιστο...

----------


## Macgyver

maria_m , γεια σου . Εχω υπαρξει αλκοολικος κ η αμνησια ειναι κανονας . Παροτι εκανα κοκτεηλ με μπολικα ζαναξ , παρισθησεις ουδεποτε παρουσιασα . Δεν μπορεις να τον βηθησεις με τπτ να το κοψει , αν δεν το θελησει ο ιδιος , κ αφου παραδεχθει οτι εχει προβλημα . Εγω το εκοψα τον 3/2010 , 5 χρονια ποτο , κ χωρις εξωτερικη βοηθεια , ουτε καν των γονεων κ του κολλητου , αφου αρνιομουνα οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια . Παντως το μυαλο μου λειτουργει μια χαρα κ μνημη αψογη εχω . Σαν να περασα εναν εφιαλτη , ξεχασμενο πια ,


Και θα πρεπει να διαφωνησω με τον συν-παθουντα romantic paul , διοτι οι εμπειριες κ αποψεις περι του θεματος διαφερουν κατα πολυ .

----------


## marian_m

Το θέμα είναι παλιό (πριν 3,5 χρόνια το άνοιξα) και κάποιο νέο μέλος το ξέθαψε. 
Ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος δεν είναι πλέον φίλος μου εδώ και χρόνια, γιατί είναι χαμένη υπόθεση. 
Απ' όσο ξέρω, δεν έχει σκοπό να το κόψει. Δυστυχώς μόνος και αλκοολικός θα πεθάνει.

----------

